# MSI teases new X99 board :)



## TheGoat Eater (Aug 4, 2014)

MSI is teasing their new X99S SLI PLUS motherboard on Facebook and social media lately.  I think I like the looks of the new black out theme, and I hope it performs as good as it looks


----------



## douglatins (Aug 4, 2014)

Pic is grayscale?


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Aug 4, 2014)

no - its a blackout theme


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 4, 2014)

Cool looking board, though to be honest the board im really interested in is the MSI Big Bang Edition (If they release another one).


----------



## BALADU (Aug 5, 2014)

dark theme,i like!!!my gaming 5 is black and red.how much is it?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 5, 2014)

sure if they made a "Dragon" M-ATX board of X99 i may consider going X99, if not no...


----------



## Champ (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (Aug 5, 2014)

looks nice, but i feel its like too flat, has no accents, just flat black


----------



## BertRobinson1982 (Aug 7, 2014)

Haha, that so cool. Don’t know when this board’s format will release.

And the most important is, how much of this board?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Aug 7, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> looks nice, but i feel its like too flat, has no accents, just flat black



Yes, thank you.  This is also exactly what I think of the trend toward black PC components.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 7, 2014)

My next build:
5930k
Asus X99 Motherboard or Gigabyte
16gb DDR4
2 GM210 Nvidia Maxwell GPUs SLI
4k monitor with G-sync when one comes out.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 7, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My next build:
> 5930k
> Asus X99 Motherboard or Gigabyte
> 16gb DDR4
> ...


Mine is:
5930K
MSI Big Band Edition X99 or Asus Rampage X99
16gb DDR4 2133
3x R9 290X (Same ones lol).

I hope MSI releases another board as well with this.  The previous big bang was just such an awesome board.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 7, 2014)

meha it's boring imo,

add a tint or RED to it and she'll look nice, but as for performance..... meha moves along


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Aug 7, 2014)

They are teasing the X99S GAMING 9 AC as well  - w/ hw streaming engine feature


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Aug 14, 2014)

wow, I like the black edition x99!!!
My wallet is ready for it.....!

but, what the  streaming engine feature?
any information about it??


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 14, 2014)

10 SATA ports? That's it?  I'm using all 8 on my P9X79 Deluxe as it stands right now.


----------



## Maban (Aug 14, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> 10 SATA ports? That's it?  I'm using all 8 on my P9X79 Deluxe as it stands right now.


You can also use the SATA in the SATA-Express. So there's ten there.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 14, 2014)

Maban said:


> You can also use the SATA in the SATA-Express. So there's ten there.


You mean eleven? There are 10 SATA ports plus the SATA Express next to the two upward facing SATA ports. It's not bad, but I'm also not planning on upgrading any time soon. If I buy more drives then a hardware RAID card will be on my list of things to get. Fortunately skt2011 has more than enough PCI-E lanes to share if that becomes the case.

Also I would like to wait until the kinks are worked out of DDR4 first, once issues have been identified. I didn't invest in DDR3 when it first came out and I won't for DDR4 either for the same reason. Also, why upgrade? My 3820 can handle just about anything I throw at it and there is an entire lineup of SB-E, IVB-E and Xeons I can drop into this board, so all in all, I don't feel like I would lose much by not upgrading the platform. The P9X79 Deluxe has been pretty solid for me so far.

If you already had a skt2011 machine, I don't see many reasons to upgrade other than having the upgrade itch.


----------



## Maban (Aug 14, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> You mean eleven? There are 10 SATA ports plus the SATA Express next to the two upward facing SATA ports. It's not bad, but I'm also not planning on upgrading any time soon. If I buy more drives then a hardware RAID card will be on my list of things to get. Fortunately skt2011 has more than enough PCI-E lanes to share if that becomes the case.
> 
> Also I would like to wait until the kinks are worked out of DDR4 first, once issues have been identified. I didn't invest in DDR3 when it first came out and I won't for DDR4 either for the same reason. Also, why upgrade? My 3820 can handle just about anything I throw at it and there is an entire lineup of SB-E, IVB-E and Xeons I can drop into this board, so all in all, I don't feel like I would lose much by not upgrading the platform. The P9X79 Deluxe has been pretty solid for me so far.
> 
> If you already had a skt2011 machine, I don't see many reasons to upgrade other than having the upgrade itch.


I just reread your post and my post. I thought you said there was only 8 on this and you were using 10 now.

You can't use those SATA ports as well as SATA-Express. It's either 2 SATA ports or one SATA-Express port.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Aug 18, 2014)

The answer to the streaming engine  






Likely a version of their Gamer Live HD


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Aug 19, 2014)

I think the streaming engine should be a card like Avermedia A Game Broadcaster HD. 

there is not too much detailed spec about it. I wonder the street pricing of this board after adding such a capture card. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006T8QCYA/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2014)

10 more days...


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 19, 2014)

TheGoat Eater said:


> They are teasing the X99S GAMING 9 AC as well  - w/ hw streaming engine feature



MSI sure has some slick looking boards and this one just adds to that lineup!

But I still request an announcement from MSI about an MSI X99 Big Bang Edition!

There is also this board coming out here

MSI X99S XPower AC, looks like this maybe the replacement for the Big Bang.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 20, 2014)

All these boards are now making me double think about my gigabyte g1 bk wfi.  I think I am returning it and jumping the 1150 ship for a 2011.  Not to mention I need a black or bk/whte mobo to go whit my new build


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2014)

springs113 said:


> All these boards are now making me double think about my gigabyte g1 bk wfi.  I think I am returning it and jumping the 1150 ship for a 2011.  Not to mention I need a black or bk/whte mobo to go whit my new build


If you're mostly a gamer without 3 GPUs or more, I can't see why upgrading would be of any benefit to you.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 20, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> If you're mostly a gamer without 3 GPUs or more, I can't see why upgrading would be of any benefit to you.


I am mostly a gamer, but I also just shelled out 350 on a z97 board so it wouldn't hurt to invest in that in x99 instead.  I also do Photoshop editing and movie conversions.  But if I'm going to spend the same amount on z97 upgrade I might as well go x99


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2014)

...but you see, if you're doing video transcoding and image manipulation often and/or professionally, than skt2011 be it X79 or X99 would be a worth while upgrade because more cores means less time for something to complete and in the business world time is money. I'm not talking about occasionally using photoshop or transcoding stuff either, like if you dabble with it in your free time. The simple fact is that if you're mostly gaming, you should be spending more money on your GPUs, hands down. Don't go for an enthusiast platform because it won't perform any better in games.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 20, 2014)

More money than sense is why. 

The fact that he paid $350 for a Z97 based board speaks to that considering a $160 board would have been fine as well. Im not trying to be an arse... just reading the writing on the wall.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 20, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> More money than sense is why.
> 
> The fact that he paid $350 for a Z97 based board speaks to that considering a $160 board would have been fine as well. Im not trying to be an arse... just reading the writing on the wall.


I have a z87 as well...and I purchased that z97 to test how much of a difference it would be software/hardware wise compared to my current setup to see if it warrants such an increase.  I technically hate paying more than $190 for a board.  My ideal sweet spot would be $150 but we all see how the manufacturers are going in that segment.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> More money than sense is why.
> 
> The fact that he paid $350 for a Z97 based board speaks to that considering a $160 board would have been fine as well. Im not trying to be an arse... just reading the writing on the wall.




LoL. You must be broke. Otherwise this comment doesn't make any sense.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 20, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. You must be broke. Otherwise this comment doesn't make any sense.


Whats up Dave, what's new on your review front...I have been here waiting especially being that I'm off from work (car accident recovery).  Not seeing a review is driving me crazy.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 20, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Whats up Dave, what's new on your review front...I have been here waiting especially being that I'm off from work (car accident recovery).  Not seeing a review is driving me crazy.



Ironically, Dave was recovering from an auto accident too, which may explain.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Ironically, Dave was recovering from an auto accident too, which may explain.


Yea I remember, and him spending more time with the family.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 20, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> looks nice, but i feel its like too flat, has no accents, just flat black


 To each his own.  I actually want them to go all the way and black chrome the rear I/O!


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 20, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. You must be broke. Otherwise this comment doesn't make any sense.


LOL, hardly broke Dave... hardly. Buying $150 boards instead of $350 boards is part of the reason I am not broke... I choose not to live the American dream of debt and am a fiscally repsonsible person. I buy what I need in *most* cases.  

Outside of LN2/DI (extreme benchmarking) there is little reason to buy a $350 Z97 based board when a $160 one (think Asrock Z97 Ex6) will take any chip anywhere and the board will not flinch. If he(anyone) does LN2/DI then I can see paying a premium for features that one would actually use. 

Maybe he does that stuff, I have no idea... If he does, THEN I am wrong in my assessment.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 20, 2014)

I chose to buy a $350 because I can afford to buy a $350 mobo.  In fact just for that I'll buy you one too.


----------



## Maban (Aug 20, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I chose to buy a $350 because I can afford to buy a $350 mobo.  In fact just for that I'll buy you one too.


I hate your decision too. I can haz?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> LOL, hardly broke Dave... hardly. Buying $150 boards instead of $350 boards is part of the reason I am not broke... I choose not to live the American dream of debt and am a fiscally repsonsible person. I buy what I need in *most* cases.
> 
> Outside of LN2/DI (extreme benchmarking) there is little reason to buy a $350 Z97 based board when a $160 one (think Asrock Z97 Ex6) will take any chip anywhere and the board will not flinch. If he(anyone) does LN2/DI then I can see paying a premium for features that one would actually use.
> 
> Maybe he does that stuff, I have no idea... If he does, THEN I am wrong in my assessment.



Meh, you don't even need to spend $160. There's many other decent boards for less, they just don't support the upper memory speeds...but it's not like most users will go voer 2400 MHz anyway.



springs113 said:


> I chose to buy a $350 because I can afford to buy a $350 mobo.  In fact just for that I'll buy you one too.



There's need... and want. I have 3x 780 TI for gaming with, so I'm with you on this part, except I ain't buying nobody nothing!!! ROFL.



springs113 said:


> Whats up Dave, what's new on your review front...I have been here waiting especially being that I'm off from work (car accident recovery).  Not seeing a review is driving me crazy.



I have 4x Z97 reviews that can be done in an instant if wanted, but I have chosen to take the time and test each properly, and not rush. I also have some other reviews that are a priority right now, so maybe we see one Z97 next week, then some other stuff for a couple of weeks, then more Z97. I got 2xMSI Z97 boards to publish and 3x ASUS boards, and then I think Z97 reviews will be done for a bit. The accident did slow me down a fair bit unfortunately, the daily physio is certainly progressing well, but it's also leaving me pretty exhausted.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 21, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Meh, you don't even need to spend $160. There's many other decent boards for less, they just don't support the upper memory speeds...but it's not like most users will go voer 2400 MHz anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get well soon, but on my part of buying him one I'm pretty sure you can feel my sarcasm.  Dave by the time you get to finish anything, then comes the X99.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 21, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Get well soon, but on my part of buying him one I'm pretty sure you can feel my sarcasm.  Dave by the time you get to finish anything, then comes the X99.



You're right. I did say I have other priorities....


Gotta go and buy a bigger cooler tonight. Just cooking supper right now, then will be testing later tonight, we'll have launch-day (RETAIL!!!) coverage for sure.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 21, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> You're right. I did say I have other priorities....
> 
> 
> Gotta go and buy a bigger cooler tonight. Just cooking supper right now, then will be testing later tonight, we'll have launch-day coverage for sure.


I knew you was up to something, I am returning my Gigabyte z97 bk wifi and jumping to skt 2011, so I am (im)patiently waiting lol.  My little one is here beating the crap out of me, so I just put my heating pad on his leg and he ran like the little punk he is.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 21, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> You're right. I did say I have other priorities....
> 
> 
> Gotta go and buy a bigger cooler tonight. Just cooking supper right now, then will be testing later tonight, we'll have launch-day (RETAIL!!!) coverage for sure.


you cooking that supper with the old cooler?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 21, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> you cooking that supper with the old cooler?


ROFL. I guess these meds are good. LoL.



springs113 said:


> I knew you was up to something, I am returning my Gigabyte z97 bk wifi and jumping to skt 2011, so I am (im)patiently waiting lol.  My little one is here beating the crap out of me, so I just put my heating pad on his leg and he ran like the little punk he is.




You take care as well. Heat helps the headaches I get, a lot. I had my shoulder repaired a couple of years ago, nearly, and the same shoulder took the brunt of the impact of the accident, but mostly because I had my hand on the dash and the airbag pushed my arm off. Considering our van is not repairable, I thank God for how fortunate my entire family is to have basically walked away with just minor injuries, and no truly broken bones. Rachel got the worst of it, and not she has some weird dizzy spells, so I'm putting all my effort into my recovery so that I can care for our 4 kids while she spends more time on her recovery. Our youngest... saw it coming... curled up in a ball... and barely got hurt, but his b-day is next Wednesday (he'll be 7), so he's old enough that he's got some emotional stuff to deal with from the accident that the other kids are old enough to overcome easily. I need at least another few weeks before I'm back @ 100%, but it's close, fortunately.



Bringing this thread back around to the original topic, I'm kind of eager to see what MSI has in store for this platform, since their Z97 products left me pretty darn impressed. Hopefully I'll be able to convince them to send me one of those streaming engine things, too, as that's something I could put to good use. I'm going to have to see if I can persuade W1zz to let me do some video reviews too, I think, and maybe we can get some live 24/7-type (ie, not LN2) OC sessions going via Twitch!!!


----------



## springs113 (Aug 21, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> ROFL. I guess these meds are good. LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the feeling, but I wish you all the best...I've been in 3 serious accidents, one as  pedestrian, the other wrote off my vehicle, and the last(recent) put me out of commission mentally for a while(not to mention my brand spanking new car).  I am fortunate that I was able to survive em all so I am very thankful because I know that it could have definitely been worse.

Back to the thread though, I am curious as well because that all black board is what I am eyeing for my 750D build.  I will also rework my 900D build but I will leave the less powerful components in there.
Here's a glimpse of my 900D...I have since removed that res and reworked the tubing.






Here's my 750D









I just threw in the Mpower to see how I'd like it but I really don't so back to the 900D it goes and hopefully a black skt2011 board will replace it.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 21, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> ROFL. I guess these meds are good. LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am as well, this round I'm torn between 3 motherboards on this platform.  The asus rampage, the msi X99 gaming, and the MSI Xpower.  I would buy the Big Bang on the spot (I'll be honest the features are awesome but the mini-gun Heatsink wins for me lol) but it does not look like that board exists on this platform.

I still am torn between the 3 boards, what do you think?  Between them on the released specs (well that are known) I am torn.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 21, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> I am as well, this round I'm torn between 3 motherboards on this platform.  The asus rampage, the msi X99 gaming, and the MSI Xpower.  I would buy the Big Bang on the spot (I'll be honest the features are awesome but the mini-gun Heatsink wins for me lol) but it does not look like that board exists on this platform.
> 
> I still am torn between the 3 boards, what do you think?  Between them on the released specs (well that are known) I am torn.


Hard to say. I think BIOS is going ot be a big thing this time around, sine most of the platform is all new for this gen. Of course, I'll have more to say in the coming weeks, assuming the release date is correct.


----------



## MartinNixon0422 (Aug 21, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> If you're mostly a gamer without 3 GPUs or more, I can't see why upgrading would be of any benefit to you.


well, I will update my pc just because of that black pcb motherboard!!!


----------



## HammerON (Aug 21, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Hard to say. I think BIOS is going ot be a big thing this time around, sine most of the platform is all new for this gen. Of course, I'll have more to say in the coming weeks, assuming the release date is correct.


I look forward to your reviews Dave and am glad to hear you and your family are recovering well from the accident. I hope W1zzard lets you go with some video reviews. As tempted as I am to play with an X99 system, I am going to have to pass


----------



## yaplol (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh no.I need to save money to build a new pc right?


----------

